# Looking for a group in Las Vegas



## Raevynn (Apr 2, 2002)

Relocated from Boston to Las Vegas and looking for a new group....  Interested in D&D and Star Wars D20.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 3, 2002)

C'mon, folks! This is my prize player, transplanted from my Boston game into wilds of Nevada.  He comes fully recommended.


----------



## Raevynn (Apr 3, 2002)

*crickets*

Hmmmm this is not a good sign.



bueler?  anybody bueler?


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 4, 2002)

It's a slow forum. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm moving to Los Vegas this summer.


----------



## JDragon (May 1, 2002)

Raevynn,

I'm currently in Northern Ca, but will be moving to LV area at somepoint in the future.  Still don't really know when(timeline keeps changing).  Looks like another 4+ months right now, but things could change.

I'll keep an eye on this thread and post one of my own when I'm moving for sure.

Best of luck finding a group between now & then.

Jason


----------



## turtle (May 2, 2002)

snip...

nevermindb


----------



## Loren Pechtel (May 25, 2002)

*Las Vegas*

I'm also in Las Vegas and looking for a group.


----------



## roytheodd (Jun 21, 2002)

Talk to John at Dreamland Hobbies (he's the proprietor). He runs a mean campaign, has a great shop, and probably has a few leads on where to find a game. (702) 313-8111.


----------

